# Von Datschiburg Kennels?



## skam.xo (May 15, 2013)

After some great suggestions from another member, I have decided to go with a breeder here in Ontario - Von Datschiburg.
Von Datschiburg, a breeder in Port Colborn

I am currently reserving one male out of Ivo and Inca. Has anyone heard anything or had any experience with this kennel or any of their dogs?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I recently got to know the owner at the regionals. He's a fellow German. He's got some nice dogs. I saw his dog in the Showring and on the field, I specifically like his male


----------



## skam.xo (May 15, 2013)

Yes, I have done reading in to both him and his wife - they have a lifetime of experience in the sport. Specifically Juergen, I will also be aiming to title my future pup. Exciting news!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

It looks like they have nice dogs-I like their female -her eyes should be darker though-sounds like a very nice female-and I think they spelled Port Colbourne wrong but not sure


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice...were you able to get a reserve in on the pups?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I know Jurgen and would recommend him .


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

HIGHLY recommend Jurgen!

Ivo is one of my favorite local males and their Alpha is stunning and quite a spitfire of a female!

Great choice! Please keep us updated or post on his FB page so we can watch your pup grow!

Any plans for the new addition?


----------



## skam.xo (May 15, 2013)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> HIGHLY recommend Jurgen!
> 
> Ivo is one of my favorite local males and their Alpha is stunning and quite a spitfire of a female!
> 
> ...


Elisabeth - I believe it was you who gave me the reference to Jurgen's dogs. I went up to seen their kennel and was amazed at the GSDs they have bred. Ivo is fantastic, I did see Alpha as well she is very beautiful. Inca is a sweetie.

I will keep updates as the pup grows, both on facebook as well as on the forum. I plan to title for IPO/Schutzhund, with the possibility of agility. Will also like to train for marijuana detection for 'the fun' of it. Big plans for this boy, he has a lot of potential to live up to. They are a fantastic couple - Jennifer and Jurgen, and even better breeders.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

nice plan ! " Will also like to train for marijuana detection for 'the fun' of it" - not going to happen .

Ivo comes from the breeding program of Rinus Bastiaansen
who has several good dogs coming from his kennel !

Good luck on the pup and keep us updated .


----------



## skam.xo (May 15, 2013)

Carmen - why do you say it's not going to happen! My older girl was trained when she was about 5 or 6 to find the marijuana in the house... Trained her when I hit my teenage years, was pretty funny to see my friends walk in and she would sit in front of them and stare, getting excited.

But thank you for the wishes, I can't even contain my enthusiasm! :wild:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ummmm -- because you aren't supposed to have marijuana in the house to train with . Does Jurgen know your plans?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would definitely join up with a scent detection class.

I recommend Perfect Sense, they are out in Oxford area. I have friends in their classes and will be starting my two with them this month. Mine have done nose work and will be starting the scent detection class soon. 

Definitely keep the goal of wanting to work that dog, I agree with Carmen that the marijuana idea probably isn't the best one, but the idea to work your dog in nose work/scent work is great! 

IPO is wonderful and I believe Jurgen has his own club now? So, if you are close to them definitely check that out. 

StrikeforceK9 is a great group to work with as well. We are working with them next month and my friend has been having them come out to the Windsor area weekly and has nothing but great things to say about Lique and Jack. I am excited to work with them. I will be doing PSA with Zefra, so definitely a different venue than IPO but I can't see Jurgen's dogs having any issue with that venue.

Very happy to hear you found a breeder and are excited to work your dog.


----------



## skam.xo (May 15, 2013)

carmspack said:


> ummmm -- because you aren't supposed to have marijuana in the house to train with . Does Jurgen know your plans?


 Guess you are not reading what I am typing properly. I am not 'keeping marijuana in the house to train with' - scent detection is something I am interested in pursuing regardless but it is not top on my list. Jurgen knows of all the plans I have for the dog, he prefers to only send his male pups to homes where they will be worked. I was 16 when I got Sasha to be able to pick it out, it was fun and relatively easy as we trained in my backyard... can't say I'd do it the same this time, but you are misreading.

Elisabeth - yes Jurgen and his wife have their own club, I will be going out to see them train one of these upcoming Saturdays. Unfortunately I am in the GTA area (Mississauga/Brampton) and they are about an hour and a half away. They did reccomend Scarborough Select for Shutzhund though which is a tad closer.

I am definately going to check out Perfect Sense and StrikeforceK9 though, right now I'm just trying to go out and do some meeting and networking.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I HIGHLY HIGHLY recommend Scarborough's club!!!

Frank and Hank are the most gracious, HILARIOUS, and kind people ever! I have not met others like them in the sport. They have offered us guidance like no other. They really do want to keep the sport alive and well and will open their "club doors" to anyone wanting to learn.

If you could train with them, then you are set!

Annick (I probably spelt her name wrong! Oops!) is an amazing trainer and to see her work a dog in obedience is a sight to see.

Frankie has worked my dogs a few times and every time has taught her something new. GREAT decoy.

They also work with a bunch of other great people and everyone was so awesome there!

Here is a vid of my girl working with them as a pup. This was my first time out working with them. I couldn't be happier with how they treated my young dog or my newbie self. GREAT GREAT people.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

misreading from another post ". I also trained her when she hit 5 years old to scent for marijuana in the house or on guests for a kick" --- to this thread " Will also like to train for marijuana detection for 'the fun' of it"

point being how are you going to train for this specific scent? You either have to have the real thing -- or you use a pseudo .


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

skam.xo said:


> Will also like to train for marijuana detection for 'the fun' of it.


You can certainly find groups and workshops for training in scent detection, but they will be using essential oils, not narcotics. Lots of fun for the dogs!

How many people do you really have coming over who are carrying illegal substances that would necessitate training up a drug dog for personal use?? 

Remember, the dog is trained to find a certain scent, it really doesn't matter to the dog what that scent is. A drug dog doesn't know they are finding drugs, or bombs or wintergreen essential oils. They just know they identified a specific scent that they were trained to find.


----------

